# My MAC Collection



## starangel2383 (Jun 5, 2007)

well, i finally got my MAC collection all organized and into a storage unit so here are the pictures of my collection. i didnt have a chance to make a list of everything and if you want to know about what something is, just let me know.  http://www.flickr.com/photos/8705947...7600315420971/


----------



## little teaser (Jun 5, 2007)

cant see the pic


----------



## starangel2383 (Jun 5, 2007)

sorry i think i fixed it now. i pasted the link on there so maybe that will help.


----------



## Ms. Z (Jun 5, 2007)

Very Nice! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


​


----------



## duch3ss25 (Jun 5, 2007)

very nice collection! love how organize everything is


----------



## BinkysBaby (Jun 6, 2007)

Great organization. 
Really cool collection.


----------



## gabi1129 (Jun 7, 2007)

great collection. i love you eyeshadows! i need to get one of those things to organize my collection.


----------



## Taj (Jun 7, 2007)

very nice arrangement !


----------



## Pure Vanity (Jun 7, 2007)

Beautiful hon


----------

